# whats the best?most quiet inline fan?



## HigH on LiFe (Nov 30, 2009)

can anyone help on giving me some brands on the quietest inline fans?

thanks


----------



## Mcgician (Nov 30, 2009)

Can Fan+ insulated ducting. Problem solved.


----------



## backgammon (Nov 30, 2009)

This is relevant to my interests 

I have actually been looking for a totally silent one. But i dont know if that's even possible. While researching I've heard good things about the Panasonic Whisper Ceiling fans. http://www.panasonic.com/business/building-products/ventilation-systems/

But I dont know where i could order that to my country. Also it will probably make some noise (maybe too much for my use) so now im planning to use a really silent 120mm computer fan and see if that works.

Btw if you find any good solution for a silent ventilation setup let me know


----------



## tweezy (Nov 30, 2009)

s&p td-125

193cfm and its --damn-- quiet. those panasonic whisper line fans are noisy as shit.


----------



## groputillor (Nov 30, 2009)

I've heard the Panasonic Whisperline is great. I don't think it gets too high in CFM tho


----------



## Speaker Box D (Dec 1, 2009)

S & P are very nice quality.

The Fan itself is quiet, on its highest setting the motor's hum is quiet, nicely made equipment. 

BUT, like others said I learned from here to use insulated ducting, because if you use the a/c ductwork , or that washer n dryer duct you always see in the aisles of your local hardware, it will make a Howl sound (depending on bends) from the airflow that is noticeable to most persons in the room.

Costly to some but pay the extra to get the desired or better result, and not have to as many re-do's imo


- 
Speaker Box D


----------



## jkmovies (Dec 1, 2009)

I was shopping for an inline fan and carbon filter. I found a Vortex fan 4" and 6" that say they're 49 dBa's. Now, if you can find how loud that is for you, there's a starting point. I heard that the Growbright fans are like a 767 taking off, and can be heard 20 yards away through a wall. That's got to be louder than the 49 dBa Vortex.


----------



## superdave5 (Dec 1, 2009)

If your just using that fan to exaust or pull air youll be fine. But if your using it to cool a hood and light bulb 130cfm is not enough. You want more CFM's than that


----------



## HigH on LiFe (Dec 1, 2009)

im using it through a carbon filter and light so looking for a QUIET fan for that? any more info!!


----------



## skeeterleg (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a couple of TD150's, two speed, very quite, runs cool, lots of power and well built. Oh and cheap!

http://www.hvacquick.com/products/residential/Bathroom-Ventilation/Remote-Fans-for-Bath/SP-TD-Series-Inline-Fans


----------



## smppro (Dec 1, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> I have a couple of TD150's, two speed, very quite, runs cool, lots of power and well built. Oh and cheap!
> 
> http://www.hvacquick.com/products/residential/Bathroom-Ventilation/Remote-Fans-for-Bath/SP-TD-Series-Inline-Fans


Like everyone else has said and from what ive read these are nice


----------



## jkmovies (Dec 10, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> I have a couple of TD150's, two speed, very quite, runs cool, lots of power and well built. Oh and cheap!
> 
> http://www.hvacquick.com/products/residential/Bathroom-Ventilation/Remote-Fans-for-Bath/SP-TD-Series-Inline-Fans


 
Is there a plug? Or, do you have to install a cord for placing on a carbon filter?


----------



## GDBud (Dec 10, 2009)

. I found a Vortex fan 4" and 6" that say they're 49 dBa's. Now, if you can find how loud that is for you, there's a starting point. 

Refrigerator Humming 40 dBa
Normal Conversation 50-60 dBa
Vacuum Cleaner 70 dBa


----------



## andyk187 (Dec 10, 2009)

+1 on TD-125... i use 2 of these bad boys in my closet and (thanks to you guys i know to replace my cheapo dryer vent ducting)....but with 2 of these running at once, 1 shuts down at night, both are hooked to carbon to keep the air filtering... but with both of these running i can hear a slight "hum" but i'm thinking it's from the ducting... ALSO, you can get a speed controller for these and turn down the speed to cut noise down even more. my speed controller was only $12-15... my Reef Aquarium light (metal halide) has a fan built in and that actually covers up the noise, so unless you're in my closet you wouldn't know it was there. goodluck!


----------



## mossad420 (Dec 10, 2009)

I use a Hydrofarm Active Air 6inch 400CFM inline, paid $79 for it brand new. Pretty quiet all you can hear is the air movement, no louder than a standard oscillating fan thats for sure. Really cheap and has a 5 year warranty. Comes with an 8' cord prewired, and mounting hardware. Just be aware if you are in Canada youll be looking at an additional $40 for customs/brokerage fees across the border, but this was still a cheaper option than any other site I could find in Canada.

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/active-air-inline-fans-c-76_744.html


----------



## NORTHERN LIGHTS XXL (Dec 11, 2009)

quietest inline fan on the market hands down,

it cost an arm & a leg though

http://www2.panasonic.com/consumer-electronics/shop/Building-Products/Ventilation-Systems/Inline-Fans/model.FV-20NLF1_11002_7000000000000005702


----------



## HigH on LiFe (Dec 11, 2009)

anyone try the sun leaves wind tunnel 6inch? i heard it was good? any comparison to the s&p td 150?


----------



## N Buds (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm a vent fitter in the uk, we use Nuaire Ecosmart Squrbo fans in offices and all places they want minimum noise, they're lined with barofoam, you can get a speed controller and a thermostat for it if you wish - quality fan and really quiet


----------



## LongerzBetter (Feb 27, 2010)

Td-125 might be quiet but the td-200 is a beast and really loud.


----------



## Creek (Feb 27, 2010)

I think Elicent are the best quitest fan fair amount quiter then the vortex and can fan and seems to pull harder too. I love the 14" fans with sound matt on them and cant even hear them with insulated ducting hooked up.


----------



## ze4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Iv got a ruck acoustic fan, and its quieter than my oscillating fan.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 1, 2010)

they also make what is called a duct muffler my dro store carries them


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 1, 2010)

let me change that to the dro store i shop at i myself only wish i had 1 just think of the setup u could have


----------



## justgrowit (Apr 10, 2010)

GDBud said:


> . I found a Vortex fan 4" and 6" that say they're 49 dBa's. Now, if you can find how loud that is for you, there's a starting point.
> 
> Refrigerator Humming 40 dBa
> Normal Conversation 50-60 dBa
> Vacuum Cleaner 70 dBa


This is misleading, don't get me wrong though the post is appreciated but it's not entirely accurate. The DBA listed on a fan like a Vortex rates the sound of the motor ONLY and NOT the sound of air rushing through a forced hole. A lot of these fans have quiet motors but there is nothing quiet about air rushing through a 4" or 6" hole.

That is why a refrigerator humming is 40 dBa sounds WAY quieter than a Vortex at 49 dBa... the refrigerator doesn't have a bunch of air rushing through it!!!

The Panasonic Whisper Fan sounds like the way to go but the post I'm quoting started in 2006 with updates in 2010. I mean, given how f*cking loud fans are for grow rooms... I'm really shocked this has not been better addressed.

I also think a Panasonic is 240v? THIS HAS BEEN AN ISSUE FOR ME FOR YEARS!! I need a quiet fan! Mad rep for anyone with some definitive information on this subject with proper sources. I'd *think* a reliable source has written up their thoughts on this, no?


----------



## jimbizzzale67123 (Apr 10, 2010)

4in Can Fan pretty quilter for how powerful they are I have two of them and love them too death.


----------



## Hotwired (Apr 10, 2010)

My 6" Panasonic Whisperline has been running for 2 years straight, 24/7, and is still going strong cooling a 600. So quiet you can't hear it even near your bed.

I also have a Can-Fan 4", a Ecoplus 6" and a Vortex 8". All of these sound like airplanes.

My TD-150's are quieter than the 3 mentioned above but are stronger at longer distances than the Panasonic. Tho not as quiet.

If you have short runs with only 1 bend then I'd go with a Panasonic. One downside to the Whisperline is that they are very heavy. You need to have a good setup outline to deal with that.


----------



## auto22 (Apr 10, 2010)

I love fantech for pushing thru long duct runs. they are more expensive than most hydro store inline fans but they have the power to move air thru alot more ducting ive found.


----------



## Blackedout (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a whisper 120 cfm exhuast fan i actually use as my intake. works great for my two tents and i think i could add at least another one with no problems. def worth 150 bucks.


----------



## purplecream (Apr 12, 2010)

does anybody have a htg supply 4inch inline fan? are they loud?


----------



## REDI JEDI 420 (Apr 12, 2010)

dude i have the same issue i needed a quiet fan and the best one i found was a can fan max fan 8" is the smallest they come so i picked it up even tho itsd more fan than i need its waaaay morte quiet than any other fan or blower you just need to make sure you get the correct carbon filter that has the dorrect cfm rating for the fan 

http://www.gchydro.com/CAN-FAN+Max+Fan.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2010)

lkdjlfkajdfkajdfla




Mcgician said:


> Can Fan+ insulated ducting. Problem solved.


+1



sven deisel said:


> they also make what is called a duct muffler my dro store carries them


If you are just looking to power a carbon filter, Sven is right. Get this! http://www.horticulturesource.com/c-a-p-custom-automated-products-duct-muffler-6--p5110/?osCsid=35ae162f1683a4bd42743e976a5adc30




REDI JEDI 420 said:


> dude i have the same issue i needed a quiet fan and the best one i found was a can fan max fan 8" is the smallest they come so i picked it up even tho itsd more fan than i need its waaaay morte quiet than any other fan or blower you just need to make sure you get the correct carbon filter that has the dorrect cfm rating for the fan
> 
> http://www.gchydro.com/CAN-FAN+Max+Fan.html


odd, yet another claim for Can Fan's Max-Fan's line.



jimbizzzale67123 said:


> 4in Can Fan pretty quilter for how powerful they are I have two of them and love them too death.


ok... there is a pattern here I just can't make it out.


----------



## bengi (Apr 13, 2010)

Creek said:


> I think Elicent are the best quitest fan fair amount quiter then the vortex and can fan and seems to pull harder too. I love the 14" fans with sound matt on them and cant even hear them with insulated ducting hooked up.


I agree with the elicient fan. I have owned vortex as well but found elicient quieter. Go with the insulated ducting. I am running mine with a 4" phat carbon filter. Ditto


----------



## madmikeri (Jan 25, 2013)

Here is a a way better fan test vid. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/CanFilters


----------



## Hortipro (Feb 7, 2013)

Vortex fans are the quietest. Ive done a lot of research looking at the dBa ratings of various manufacturers. Also when you're mounting the fan put neoprene padding between the wall mounting brackets and whatever you are mounting it to. this will cut down on the vibration transfered from the fan to your mounting location.


----------

